# Birds for sale?



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Where in Northeast Ohio is there a good place where you can purchase pheasants/quail/chukar/pigeons for decent prices?


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

not sure about n/e ohio but, there is a hunting reserve around bucyrus that raises some pheasants and quail for sale.also,contact ridgeway hatcheries in la rue over by marion.the usually have some birds for sale.


----------



## 1976mt250e (Jan 4, 2006)

How many birds are you looking for? I have a friend here locally (near Akron) that raises a fair number of pheasant, quail and chukar. Let me know, and I can get you in touch with him.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Right now I'm looking for quail (cheaper) so I can train my dog, however down the road I will be interested in the chukar and pheasants. Right now, I'd say I would be interested in approximately 10 (give or take a few) quail every other weekend. Let me know what your buddy charges


----------

